# Lightroom and DX0?



## Jim Mohundro (Jul 9, 2013)

On several other forums, I've read many posts extolling the virtues of DX0.  I'm quite comfortable with Lightroom and my upgrade to LR5 seems to gone quite smoothly.  It appears that many of the features of DX0 are analogous to those in the LR Develop Module, i.e., camera/lens calibrations, perspective correction, etc.  Are there any significent benefits that could or should arise from some sort of combined Lightroom/DX0 workflow or are these two programs essentially competitive and mutually exclusive?


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jul 9, 2013)

Introducing a second raw converter into your Lightroom workflow is usually pretty inefficient. It often requires more steps and you usually end up having to export large tiff files from the raw converter to import into Lightroom. DXO as I understand it now is still not a cataloging program, just a converter so if you dump Lightroom completely you will need to find another way to manage your images. 

The DXO raw conversion is different from Lightroom, some people prefer it some don't, its really just personal choice. I haven't looked at DXO for a while now and I never really liked it, I found the conversions to be over saturated and sometimes colours looked quite unnatural with my Nikon NEF files but many swear by it and it could have been improved since I last tried it.

The new Capture One Pro v7 program is "in my opinion" better and does have a catalog like Lightroom. It is also fairly new so has a lot of bugs and missing features but I reckon in about a year or so it will be pretty good. I also really like Aperture but some of the basic tools have fallen behind the pack, noise and CA reduction isn't great and it doesn't have lens corrections. It does have a great UI, excellent DAM features and fits well into the Mac eco-system. Not any use for Windows users though.

I'm still using Lightroom at present despite owning licenses for Aperture and Capture One Pro, I may move to Capture One in the future but at present its a painful experience due to the bugs and instability. The output from it though is stunning.

The best thing to do is download the trial and try it.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jul 10, 2013)

*sizzlingbadger*'s post accurate, I would just put it simply, when you are processing the RAW data you have to choose the chef's recipe you wish to apply to the original raw data, you cannot mix, once one has processed the raw data the second or third program would be working with already processed data and not the raw file.


----------

